# Is the G2 wade net way too big?



## chimneymasterbassmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been comparing nets for wade fishing and like the Forever Last products but they're G2 net seems way too big. I found a floating net at Academy that's smaller and seems more appropriate. What do y'all think?

Thanks


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

If the one you found at academy is a orange id get that one. I have that one and i love it very light weight and durable.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

X2 on the orange net, the G2 is too big to fit thru my storage hatches


----------



## chimneymasterbassmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

Any chance you guys know the brand of the net y'all like? The one I saw, was black.
Thanks


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

http://assets.academy.com/mgen/75/10129875.jpg?is=500,500

This is the one i have. Idk if that's the same one you were talking about being too big. But this one is only like $20 and you definitely get your moneys worth.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wade fish with me and sonofsasquatch and you'll be happy you got a net that big, I'm not joking. 
26" mine







27 1/2" his








Sometimes fish that big won't fit in the nets.


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

Impressive flounder, Lots of lounder pics on here not seen many big ones like that. What technique do you use for flounder. I catch flounder occasionally while targeting reds or trout. dont really have a handle on targeting flounder.


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

We only target flounder October through December. We usually use a tandem chickenboy rig with a flounder king and pumpkinseed. But Now we going to start using the trout king, that color is killer!


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

This is another net I would recommend by Fish-N-Hut.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I have the orange net and I use it exclusively for flounder. The small holes suck when using top waters for trout, but when fishing flat fish, its my go to net.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

John_B_1 said:


> Wade fish with me and sonofsasquatch and you'll be happy you got a net that big, I'm not joking.
> 26" mine
> View attachment 657585
> 
> ...


Nice saddle blanket man.
Mind a tag along on yalls next trip?


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

OttoMan said:


> Nice saddle blanket man.
> Mind a tag along on yalls next trip?


Will be in the surf at surfside tomorrow at sun rise between access 4 and 6, We'll be in a 2005 black chevy 1500. Your more than welcome to join us bro.


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

SonofSasquatch19 said:


> Will be in the surf at surfside tomorrow at sun rise between access 4 and 6, We'll be in a 2005 black chevy 1500. Your more than welcome to join us bro.


Sounds good man, I'm trying to decide if I should hit up the marsh and hunt reds or fish the surf.
I'll let you know man preciate the invite


----------

